# كتب إدارة العقود الهندسية



## العبد الفقير (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بناءً على طلب الأخوة الكرام

http://www.4shared.com/account/file...itions_of_Contract_for_Construction_2008.html

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/62481783/47c8395e/SCL_Protocol_Final.html

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/62050902/29354f08/tm_5_809_12_slab_on_grade.html

العبد الفقير إلى رحمة الله الواسعة


----------



## mnci (10 سبتمبر 2008)

فتح الله عليك صديقى الحبيب


----------



## العبد الفقير (10 سبتمبر 2008)

mnci قال:


> فتح الله عليك صديقى الحبيب



بارك الله فيك أخي وأحسن الله إليك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة وأشكرك جدا على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## mos (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مسكور على سرعة الأستجابة ..
تحياتى..


----------



## العبد الفقير (10 سبتمبر 2008)

حياكم الله حياكم الله وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً أخي العبد الفقير على هذه الإضافة . وياريت نفـتح باب للمناقشة حول المعلومات الموجودة بها وكيفية الإستفادة منها .
كتر خيرك .. ونأمل في المزيد .
كل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## العبد الفقير (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ، الصراحة لم أقرئها بتمعن ، وفيها كلمات معقدة ، أنا أقرأبالمواصفات المحلية الموجودة بالإضافة قوانين المنطقة


----------



## eng_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي وجعله بميزان حسنتاتك اللهم أمين وجمعنا إن شاء الله بفسيح جنانه


----------



## العبد الفقير (11 سبتمبر 2008)

حياك الله أخي وبارك الله فيك

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## madjabr (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز
وشكرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (13 سبتمبر 2008)

حياك الله أخي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخونا


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## virtualknight (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmohamad (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي وجعله بميزان حسنتاتك اللهم أمين وجمعنا إن شاء الله بفسيح جنانه


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## ابونور سمور (2 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## alaa eldin farag (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_m_feky (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسلمت يداك .


----------



## ahmadinvest1 (12 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## ahmadinvest1 (12 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير فى الشهر المبارك


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Thanks for the big efforts


----------



## heshamtaher (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*thanks*

:75::75::77::77:


----------



## م زكريا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------

